# food and drink for my toddler after vomiting



## fluffpuffin

Isla has been vomiting several times last night and is very weak today but asking for food and drinks, especially her milk. I have given her water and dry bread and rice cakes. last night she would not even keep water down so I was worried she might throw up again if she has a proper meal or her cow's milk.

What is safe to give her to eat? can she have her milk or is that too hard to digest? thanks ladies.


----------



## LaughOutLoud

when my LO has been sick we have done the same as you but then gradually started to give her diluted milk with water so that its easier to digest. See how she goes.


----------



## TySonNMe

Jackson had an episode like this. Our doctor advised to give him pedialyte. He couldn't hold that down either so they told us to give him about a teaspoon every 15 minutes and see if we would hold that down. We could then gradually give him more as he felt better. They advised not to give milk as it can further irritate their bellies. I hope this helps and your LO feels better soon!


----------



## brandonsgirl

I would let her have just a few sips of water and then wait for 1/2 hour-hour and see how she is feeling. If she throws it up again then best to call the DR. If she does, then let her have a few more sips etc and gradually increase to where she can stomach food etc. This is how my mum always did it with me anyways :)


----------



## RachA

IF it is a bug then it's best to leave any kind of food until 24 hours after the last time they were sick.

During that 24 hours give them a drink that is 1pint water, a good pinch of salt and 6 teaspoons of sugar. This helps replenish what they have lost through being sick. You can add fresh fruit juice to make it taste nice - but not orange or pineapple juice. Aim to get 2 pints down them in 24 hours.


----------



## fluffpuffin

thanks all. she managed to keep down water and some rice cakes and bread today. just wondered if I should wait with other foods and milk.


----------



## RachA

I would leave her until tomorrow before adding any other food. If it is a bug then it could still be in her gut and some foods could trigger it again.


----------



## fluffpuffin

thanks that is really helpful.


----------



## JASMAK

fluffpuffin said:


> thanks all. she managed to keep down water and some rice cakes and bread today. just wondered if I should wait with other foods and milk.

I personally, would just start feeding her again, if she is keeping it down.


----------



## DaisyBee

We've all had a stomach bug this week. Megan was vomiting friday night and sat. She was really wanting milk Monday morning I gave her some... And she vomited again. So I would hold off on dairy as long as possible!

What worked well for us was... Bananas, plain rice, applesauce, and dry toast. Popsicles, jello, pedialite, grape juice I read was better for diarrhea than apple juice so was diluting grape juice for her. Then we did boiled potatoes and carrots ( plain), plain pancakes, chicken broth with noodles. I caught the bug on Monday and dh caught in Monday night.... We both feel horrible after we eat something not super bland even today. So I would go slow.


----------



## MrsVenn

We give Molly plain boiled long grain rice for the first day for all meals (I avoid any wheat based products), then add in brocolli the next day, then the day after plain boiled cod/haddock and by then, her stomach is usually back to normal. I steer away from dairy and wheat for a minimum of 3 days.

I also give Molly squash instead of water if she's really bad to get some sugars in to her.

I basically use the same advice for myself, for her, hth. xxx PS Get well soon Isla baby. x


----------

